# help me identify my tiny pleco



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i bought him on a whim (never fear i have the room). he looked to be a bit out of the ordinary when it comes to your "common pleco" what you cant see in the pictures is that he has a bluish tint to his spots under white light, and he is no larger than my otto, help me identify him please..
i'm sorry the pictures arnt that good.. my camera has a focus light.. and he didnt seem to like that


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like one of the brown bushynose species of ancistris to me..


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

wow thank you, i found a picture that he/she is very similar to, if that's what he turns out to be i know a few people who wouldent mind one of them.. there on sale for $0.99 at my local petstore


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you can search through here and find it http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=lda&thumbs=16


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

ya, its definitely a bristlenose pleco. I have two!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

99 cents is dirt cheap for a bushynose pleco..i sell mine wholesale for $2 each..


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I paid $12.99 for mine. (well worth it mind you, never had to clean algae again)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> looks like one of the brown bushynose species of ancistris to me..


ditto.

ac: please refer to these *photgraphs.*

TR


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i had an albino bristlenose who died in an ammonia spike when i was out of town last summer.. i paid $29.99 for her and she was aa little over two yrs. when i lost her.. i was always affraid i didnt give her any drift wood and thats how she died.. but i'm not sure.. there was nothing visably wrong with her.. i dont want to lose this one too... so i ask this.. if this little guy is in fact a BN is it absolutely nessissary to have the driftwood


----------

